

How to Stop Voodoo Programming - richrines
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/how-to-stop-voodoo-programming

======
dozzie
How to stop? Don't throw in gems like mad. With every gem (or egg, or module,
or anything in other languages) you give control over errors to somebody else
who you don't know and who doesn't know you gave it to him. Sometimes it might
be worth to do so, but often it's not.

Not to mention unnecessary steps when deploying the application. (And no, _gem
install_ is not a sensible thing to do for production deployment.)

